# PlayStation Brand Faces Uncertain Future



## jerome27 (Apr 29, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [All brands face distressing episodes at one time or another. Some work their way through the crisis with smart PR and social outreach. Others aggravate the situation with secrecy and tired deflective tricks. Which one is Sony? Gamasutra business editor Colin Campbell investigates.]
> 
> There was a time -- let's say, for argument's sake, from 1996 to 2004 -- when the PlayStation brand was awe-inspiring. PlayStation represented all the shining possibilities of the future. Brilliantly, PlayStation ran with the goodwill Sony built up in the 1980s with the Walkman, and super-boosted this reputation for design and technical excellence as well as a natural empathy for what people wanted.
> 
> ...



http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/34348/

Mature opinion piece on the decline of Sony and the Playstation brand.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 29, 2011)

What is new about this article? Isn't this like a... summary?


----------



## DominoBright (Apr 29, 2011)

I say, (Sony should) be sold to Konami. There, a new console will be created that will totally kick ass.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 29, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> What is new about this article? Isn't this like a... summary?


Summary and making "guesses" pretty much.

What has been happening does not mean the end of Play Station brand. You cant call them off just yet.
A lot of possibilities are still open to Sony. Although, I dont see much happening with PS3+PSN.
You could say the PS3+PSN era reached its end..


----------



## Ikki (Apr 29, 2011)

Sony just has to stop dun goofin. People are pissed but Sony heads will always be Sony heads and will keep buying their shit.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 29, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Unarguably, PlayStation is no longer a byword for next generation entertainment. *



Bullshit from a shitty site.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 29, 2011)

...uncertain future? For SONY?

Are you *retarded* ? Their PlayStation income has doubled in *the last quarter alone*, their income estimates were vastly surpassed by the actual profit, you think that this multimillion giant will fall because of one flop?

Sony sells top-quality electronics - laptops, TV's, DVD/BluRay players, consoles... Smartphones alone gave 11 Euro m. NET income (usually it brings losses rather than income) in the first quarter of 2011, gaming devision with 564 million dolars of profit between october and december.

They're not *dying*. They're flourishing, if anything.

As soon as PSN re-boots with better security, people will start praising it again. Give it a year and you'll all FORGET that this even happened.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 29, 2011)

Really? ...REALLY? Wow. Sony isn't hurt AT ALL. If Sony's hurt, Nintendo has been rotting in the sewers for the past few years, while Microsoft is just a begging man on the streets.

Come on, now.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 29, 2011)

The media (and society in general) has a short attention span. Once this crisis blows over, it'll be business as usual for Sony.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Apr 29, 2011)

As someone who owns all 3 systems (now, at least, haha) I can safely say that people often spend a lot of time bashing consoles for silly reasons. So what; shit happened with Sony and now everyone's flipping shit. I DOUBT this will lead to some disastrous future for Sony. I got my PS3 the DAY of the outage and I've been raping the hell out of it ever since, playing games offline and still enjoying the fuck out of it.

All my friend are like "lol hows ur online GET IT CUZ U HAVE NON" And I'm like "who gives a shit, I sitll enjoy playing it."

So many people have went off to buy 360's as a "fuck you" to Sony, I don't see that being much of a "fuck you". I think it's rather silly. I mean, buy it if you want one, cool. But buying it and then posting on the PSN blog "omg fuck this gettin a 360 sry sony u aint gettin no mo of my money" lol, i just laugh and go "good job, kids. Way to piss off nobody."

It's all just dumb shit. I personally like all 3; Wii, PS3, and 360 (although I dislike the 360 a bit more for reasons which are hard to explain.) IN THE END, I do NOT see this as being a decline for Sony's future. Like the guy above said (Foxi4) give it time, people will be saying "what outage? April 20th? huh? wtf?"


----------



## Nujui (Apr 29, 2011)

I think someone should close this thread, it's gonna get A LOT of hate. Trust me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> I think someone should close this thread, it's gonna get A LOT of hate. Trust me.



What's there to start a hate war over? SONY has enough money to go around till the whole storm's over. Hell, they have enough money to build a 5 meters high wall around their HQ made of gold. Assuming that they'll suddenly close down because of a PSN fuck-up that probably didn't cause any damage anyways is silly.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 30, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying there's gonna be a hate war, I'm just saying that people are gonna hate over this because what the news said is not gonna happen.

I mean really, did any of us here thought sony was gonna get hurt over this?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 30, 2011)

sony ain't coming back next gen they fucked up big time and won't be able to recover from their idiotic mistakes this gen their finished in the console market -end-


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

This isn't about Sony itself, it's about the Playstation brand/sub-brand. Sony won't notice a huge loss of income over the PSN fiasco, but if they aren't careful it could still hurt their computing/networking divisions pretty hard. If that particular area starts hurting, Sony will take note, and if those divisions start posting losses or negligible profits, I doubt Sony would worry too much about cutting back funding for them.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2011)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> This isn't about Sony itself, it's about the Playstation brand/sub-brand. Sony won't notice a huge loss of income over the PSN fiasco, but if they aren't careful it could still hurt their computing/networking divisions pretty hard. If that particular area starts hurting, Sony will take note, and if those divisions start posting losses or negligible profits, I doubt Sony would worry too much about cutting back funding for them.



Sony's main assets are the Bravia and the PlayStation brands. They'll do anything to CPR PlayStation back to life, even if it means freebies for the users. Their current success in all fields of electronics has its roots in either their always impressive TV sets or the consoles they hooked up to them. PlayStations always had the longest lifespan among consoles (excluding NES), they were always as advanced as it was humanly possible and one flop in the network that also happens to be free, as opposed to other money-monging company we know, won't change that.

They WILL be back with a next-gen, just don't expect it anytime soon. Why?

Just look at the PS3. Look at it's capabilities and its resources. Have we depleded them yet? Is the console stale? Is there anything that tops it significantly?

No.

Then don't expect a PS4. Not because there'll be cuts, but because there is no demand for it yet.


----------



## phantastic91 (Apr 30, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> sony ain't coming back next gen they fucked up big time and won't be able to recover from their idiotic mistakes this gen their finished in the console market -end-



O_O..........

i think you forgot to add.."/sarcasm"


----------



## Nujui (Apr 30, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> sony ain't coming back next gen they fucked up big time and won't be able to recover from their idiotic mistakes this gen their finished in the console market -end-


One mess up doesn't mean the end of sony.

They'll be back next gen.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2011)

phantastic91 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...I'm truly TEMPted (see what I did there?) to say "You meant his medication...?", but that'd only add to my colourful collection of WARN's. Thus I will say "cookies" instead and bid you farewell, for I forecast a Thread Locking to occour here soon.

This topic is more infertile than the Sahara Desert anyways, nothing will sprout from it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 30, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets see now....

1. they pissed off a lot of people by removing other/os
2. they made themselves look like jackasses with their idiotic useless court cases
3. they pissed off anon BIG FUCKING MISTAKE!
4. they didn't encrypt cc endangering 2.2m peoples accounts

yeah i'd like to see them bounce back from all that no one is going to trust them ever again except the small bunch of moronic die hard psx whores they have left and it's very small indeed!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the only thing they have managed to do well is show everyone just how greedy and pathetic they really are!!!!!!

--- end of line ----


----------



## Nujui (Apr 30, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first three are nothing. Sure, they removed other os, but now people can have it back, limited, but still back, if they so chose too.

Making themselves looking like jackasses doesn't mean they're gonna end.

Anon are just little pricks. What are they gonna do? Stop psn again? Send more pizza?

The credit card thing is gonna set them back yes, but not to that extent. And did you forget about the NGP?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 30, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a year, hardly anyone will even remember this. Sony's not backing out of the console race because of a couple of mistakes, their next console will still probably sell well, (as long as it's not overpriced) and they'll probably be fine financially to.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 30, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> phantastic91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna go with ya.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Apr 30, 2011)

If anything, Nintendo's got more to worry about than Sony. PS3 sales have been on the rise, not decline, while the opposite is for the Wii (hence the need to announce a new console). The PlayStation brand will not phase out despite the whole PSN issue. Sony got hacked. Doesn't mean they can't dig themselves out of this hole. They're a leading electronics company for a reason.


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 30, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You obviously don't understand how big of a company Sony is.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sony as a company will survive, SCE will survive but will only make computers and such but the gaming division will not, well there goes the NGP.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 30, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Sony as a company will survive, SCE will survive but will only make computers and such but the gaming division will not, well there goes the NGP.


If they stop doing the NGP, wouldn't they lose more money that they would not doing it?


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 30, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends most of the time yes but you have to realize that saving Face>saving money, losing a few million won't matter to a corporation like Sony if you can ensure customer confidence on your other products.


----------



## Raiser (Apr 30, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> sony ain't coming back next gen they fucked up big time and won't be able to recover from their idiotic mistakes this gen their finished in the console market -end-


Please stop fucking commenting. All your posts here are pointless and don't contribute to anything.

On-topic, yes this whole deal will damage Sony at least a little, but in no ways does their "brand" face uncertainty.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 30, 2011)

The Public is not willing to teach Sony a lesson. They will use PSN when it is back online and have "faith"  in Sony's promise that they have beefed up their security so that this kind of incident will not happen ever again. The corporations always win in one way or another. Sony is not going anywhere. They are here to stay.


----------



## VashTS (Apr 30, 2011)

this should teach a lesson to game companies and they should stop charging for online stuff.  make it all free!! 

nah, sony will be around this won't kill them.  but i won't be buying any sony products from now on.  i seriously now look at sony differently.  they make good electronics.  but i do not like their business practices anymore. they will not be getting any money from me any longer. sorry. i'm pretty sure i'm not the only one who feels this way and will act in this manner.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 30, 2011)

It isn't going to affect Sony as a company. It will affect their computer division. Whether that will show in their sales is uncertain. People will buy their goods and stuff, but I hope people will never trust their security again. That trust should have never been violated in the first place. What they did to their customers is akin to leaving the fire retardant insulation off the steel girders in the WTC tragedy. It was a sound structure, until a foreign invasion tumbled them. So yea, I hgope Sony wakes up. I for one won't be trusting them with my info.


----------



## Masterpaul (Apr 30, 2011)

The last sony tv I brought was my last sony product I will Ever buy again.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2011)

Wonder after all this, the US will continue to make those PSP Go when Japan and Europe will discontinue them.

Or the future of the NGP


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 30, 2011)

VashTS said:
			
		

> this should teach a lesson to game companies and they should stop charging for online stuff.  make it all free!!
> 
> nah, sony will be around this won't kill them.  but i won't be buying any sony products from now on.  i seriously now look at sony differently.  they make good electronics.  but i do not like their business practices anymore. they will not be getting any money from me any longer. sorry. i'm pretty sure i'm not the only one who feels this way and will act in this manner.



I could have told you several years ago that Sony had terrible business practises, nothing has changed since the PS1 came out really. They got arrogant and the arrogance was even worse with the PS2, then they got bitch slapped with a nice helping of reality that was the launch of the PS3. Sony should suffer, after all they did to Sega and Nintendo for business and the arrogant attitude that the company and it's fans displayed towards the gaming industry, they deserve to crumble under the weight of their own ego.


----------



## DrOctapu (Apr 30, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed. That's like saying no one remembers the dreamcast as an example of gaming.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 30, 2011)

Even I think some of you people are being a little harsh on Sony. :/


Didn't get me wrong they're nowhere near my main company...


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 30, 2011)

Sony isn't going anywhere as a company or as console maker. These are the same people who continued to make walkmans (the original, cassette ones) and floppy disks until just last year. 

What's really happening is just history repeating itself. Atari was on top of the industry, then arrogantly thought they could produce any crap with there name on it and people would buy it (ET, Pac Man, etc...) and they crumbled. Nintendo was dominant in the NES/SNES eras, but then grew arrogant with restrictive business models and assuming that third parties would never leave. So they fell during the N64 and Cube eras and have rebounded with the Wii. 

Sony is just the latest company to be arrogant with success and fall.  Will they ever retake the #1 console spot? Hard to say, who knows what could happen in the future. But will they be in the console race for the foreseeable future? Surely.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 30, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the gaming population doesn't remember the Dreamcast because it isn't worth remembering, it failed so quickly because of so many problems. Sega fell from grace because they put out like a billion consoles between the time the original Sega Genesis came out and the Dreamcast, or at least a whole ton of hardware expansions that you were forced to buy to play new games, Sega 32x, Sega CD, Sega Saturn etc etc. Sony's fall from grace has been the PS3, Nintendo has rebounded after faltering around the N64 era because they latched onto a new market and hilariously enough both Sony and Microsoft attempted to steal that market away and have done a rather terrible job at it by not providing any software to support their new and optional controllers, as opposed to the Wii where motion controls are required and a normal game pad is the optional choice.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 30, 2011)

Wait, wait ,wait... The majority of gamers didn't remember the Dreamcast?

That ridiculous. Where the proof?

The PS3 may not be nowhere as successful than the wii, but you can't just kill it off.

I mean if PS3 was the (Wii)WS3 then it wouldn't be getting as much beef, but I would worry/have a little concern of the lack of innovation. Nintendo is all we got for that.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 30, 2011)

Sony is doing good though...
Good, free online.
Nice exclusives (I would ay Nintendo has the best exclusives though).
Reasonable price games.
I like the PS3.
And everyone is acting like 1-2 Weeks of PSN being down means the end of Sony...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 30, 2011)

Why people are dumb, a recap:

This is barely going to hurt Sony. As previously stated, Sony has many branches and puts out many different products. They are doing fairly good in nearly every respect. Whether somebody is buying a Sony MP3 player, TV, or game system, Sony is doing good. This also makes the whole argument about Sony's business practices garbage too. I have yet to find one company with what people would consider to be "good" business practices except by maybe the loosest of standards. This doesn't stop people from buying products though.

If you sell your PS3, it doesn't matter, you already bought it, and Sony profited. People are also really dumb for thinking online play makes the console. Do they wonder why so many developers don't try very hard for offline modes anymore when online is available? It's because of people thinking that the online is everything. Enjoy your 360 you short sighted jackass; it doesn't matter to anybody but you.

Sony fucked up, k, we got it. Old news at this point. They've put out the necessary information to help keep the consumer safe, and we'll all move on.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 30, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Why people are dumb, a recap:
> 
> This is barely going to hurt Sony. As previously stated, Sony has many branches and puts out many different products. They are doing fairly good in nearly every respect. Whether somebody is buying a Sony MP3 player, TV, or game system, Sony is doing good. This also makes the whole argument about Sony's business practices garbage too. I have yet to find one company with what people would consider to be "good" business practices except by maybe the loosest of standards. This doesn't stop people from buying products though.
> 
> ...


I'm more of an online gamer cause offline games are usually a bit short.
I like ratchet and clank for offline though.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 30, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Wait, wait ,wait... The majority of gamers didn't remember the Dreamcast?
> 
> That ridiculous. Where the proof?
> 
> ...


The Dreamcast was an abysmal console from a sales and games perspective. When people talk about great consoles, no one mentions the Dreamcast except for the fanboys who like fringe consoles that ultimately failed. It's like saying the Sega Gamegear was a great hand held, same with the Virtual Boy, they were both miserable failures, no one will remember them for being great, but for being crap. You know what I remember about the Dreamcast? The Sonic Adventure games getting ported to the Gamecube, some of the few great games on it got ported to other platforms at some point, even Sega's own games.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Apr 30, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> The Dreamcast was an abysmal console from a sales and games perspective. When people talk about great consoles, no one mentions the Dreamcast except for the fanboys who like fringe consoles that ultimately failed. It's like saying the Sega Gamegear was a great hand held, same with the Virtual Boy, they were both miserable failures, no one will remember them for being great, but for being crap. You know what I remember about the Dreamcast? The Sonic Adventure games getting ported to the Gamecube, some of the few great games on it got ported to other platforms at some point, even Sega's own games.


Shenmue 1+2, Grandia 2, Sonic Adventure 1+2, Space Channel 5, Ikaruga, Marvel Vs. Capcom 1+2, Skies Of Arcadia, Crazy Taxi, Phantasy Star Online.
Need I go on?

*Edit:* Just realized you were talking about games being ported.
But still, even though they were ported, the Dreamcast had them before, which means it did have good games.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Apr 30, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To add to that, the Dreamcast failed because of Sega's betrayal of the 3rd party by leaving their previous system obsolete, and forcing the 3rd party to invest in making games for dreamcast, coupled with the looming release of the ps2, the end result was segas final foray into the console arena.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Apr 30, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> ZaeZae64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not arguing against the fact that, the DreamCast was a failure. I was just simply stating it did have good games. Probably should have made this clearer.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Apr 30, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it failed because of its gaming value, rather poor business decisions by sega, and steep competition by sony.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 30, 2011)

sony has been losing money rapidly for years to their korean counterparts.  sony was number one in electronics not that long ago, but Samsung and LG, both korean companies, r now number 1 and number 2 respectively. 

Sony has become complacent in regards to their own position.  arrogance is not something that sways consumers but rather repels them.  many people hated sony before, and many more hate sony now.  they have lost touch with the consumer due to their overly arrogant attitude.  they don't know what the consumer wants anymore, so their business sense is: "see what the other guys do now; if it's a success, copy it later."  

with this security breach, it is evident that sony doesn't really care about their consumers.  say what u will about the hackers, but sony's apparent disregard for their consumers' protection can not be ignored.  perhaps, it is the defenders of sony who r partly responsible.  they always give sony a free-pass whenever they r screwed over or insulted by their "brilliant" PR stunts, arrogant attitude, and lack of care for their protection.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 30, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> sony has been losing money rapidly for years to their korean counterparts.  sony was number one in electronics not that long ago, but Samsung and LG, both korean companies, r now number 1 and number 2 respectively.
> 
> Sony has become complacent in regards to their own position.  arrogance is not something that sways consumers but rather repels them.  many people hated sony before, and many more hate sony now.  they have lost touch with the consumer due to their overly arrogant attitude.  they don't know what the consumer wants anymore, so their business sense is: "see what the other guys do now; if it's a success, copy it later."
> 
> with this security breach, it is evident that *sony doesn't really care about their consumers*.  say what u will about the hackers, but *sony's apparent disregard for their consumers*' protection can not be ignored.  perhaps, it is the defenders of sony who r partly responsible.  they always give sony a free-pass whenever they r screwed over or insulted by their "brilliant" PR stunts, arrogant attitude, and lack of care for their protection.


and why would you say that >.>


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 30, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> sony has been losing money rapidly for years to their korean counterparts.  sony was number one in electronics not that long ago, but Samsung and LG, both korean companies, r now number 1 and number 2 respectively.


LG doesnt out rank sony, far from it in fact

Samsung does but just by a hair judging from their net income


----------



## godreborn (Apr 30, 2011)

well, for one thing, personal information such as credit card numbers not being encrypted is inexcusable.  

Engineer 1: "well, we've created some pretty heavy protection for the ps3.  now, what should we do about consumers' information being transmitted over the psn?"
Engineer 2: "who cares about them???  we've made a pretty solid system--that's all that matters."

I imagine such a conversation took place between engineers of sony's R and D team.

another thing is: they consistently insult their customers: "people will buy the ps3 even if it doesn't have any games"?  they must think their fanbase is pretty stupid to make such a comment.

they also insult potential customers: "the 3ds is a great babysitting tool"?  if they really think that of nintendo, then y r they always trying to emulate them at every chance?  if the 3ds were a babysitting tool, then what does that make a knockoff of it?


----------



## godreborn (Apr 30, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> godreborn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u r incorrect.  LG, on average, makes around 3 times what Sony makes per year.  and, Samsung is worth around 180 billion while Sony is worth about 78 billion.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 30, 2011)

suddenly Playstation branding sucks since no PSN for some time 

stupidist shit i've heard.


----------



## OmegaVesko (Apr 30, 2011)

1. Sony's gaming division loses brand loyalty (as if they haven't already)
2. Their next console fails epically or doesn't come out at all
3. Someone replaces Sony in the console wars (like what happened with Sega and Atari)
4. ???
5. PROFIT!


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 30, 2011)

Palom said:
			
		

> I say, (Sony should) be sold to Konami. There, a new console will be created that will totally kick ass.



Play nagano winter olympics, and we'll talk again.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 30, 2011)

shit no psn for sony.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 30, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> well, for one thing, personal information such as credit card numbers not being encrypted is inexcusable.
> 
> Engineer 1: "well, we've created some pretty heavy protection for the ps3.  now, what should we do about consumers' information being transmitted over the psn?"
> Engineer 2: "who cares about them???  we've made a pretty solid system--that's all that matters."
> ...


who cares what they say, just play some games >.>


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 30, 2011)

it is still an opinion. If sony were in decline then the company would have closed down for stopping further damage. This focuses more on their gaming side but sony does much more than just ps3s and games.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Palom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please don't speak of that again however Konami has the best dating sim to date and a Konami console could have the easy potential for being a Visual Novel and Dating Sim powerhouse.  Plus think of the Yu-Gi-Oh games that can be on it.  If they can get third party support for Japanese RPGs, SRPGs, and Action RPGs, it would be pretty good, however with those details the console has no chance to sell outside of Asia.


----------



## Gagarin (Apr 30, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> ...uncertain future? For SONY?
> 
> Are you *retarded* ? Their PlayStation income has doubled in *the last quarter alone*, their income estimates were vastly surpassed by the actual profit, you think that this multimillion giant will fall because of one flop?
> 
> ...



They were talking about Playstation brand alone, not an entire Sony Corp.
They strategy with ps3 seem to be weird.
First, they launched overpriced console that they were loosing money on.
Their PSN was free, but then they decided to make (some) money from it.
Recently they cut the production costs, and made some profits, but the damage is done.
Check Sony's stock index for last 25 days.hey are making per year (entire company). I don't think that they have enough to build the wall made of gold.
Funny, cause that what people were taking in third and second century about Roman empire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Here's how much they make per year
https://ycharts.com/companies/SNE/net_income

P.S.
Sk?d jeste? z Polski?


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sony's stock went down 8% last week for this week expect another 8% drop or higher.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 30, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where are you getting your data from?
because where im looking its different

I cant seem to find numbers on LG as a whole because its broken into subsidiaries and they also sell chemicals apparently so LG electronics would probably be best to look at
and sony's fiscal year runs from mar to mar of the next year so im interested at the new data from mar 31 ,2010 to mar 31, 2011 which hasnt been released yet, where as the other 2 run from dec 31 to dec 31 of the next year
edit: the earthquake and tsunami delayed the annual earnings report so it wont out until may 26th


----------

